

Malaysia Airlines loses contact with passenger flight - deltriggah
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/03/08/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-plane-missing/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
deltriggah
I would have thought with modern day signal and satellite tracking technology,
event like this has become obsolete.

